# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Ετοιμα τα παλατια για τα lovebird!

## kouklakis

Καλησπερες!
Μιας και ειχα πολυ τρεξιμο στην δουλεια και στο δωματιο που εστεισα για τα lovebird σημερα ηρθανε και οι κλουβες!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οοο ωραία κλουβιά!!! Ανυπομονώ να δούμε και τα πουλάκια μέσα!!

----------


## blackmailer

για τι διαστάσεις μιλάμε εδώ Πάνο;

----------


## kouklakis

Ειναι οι κλασικες 76χ46χ45.50 αλλα καλη ποιοτητα 2 σταντ απο 3 κλουβες το καθε ενα αλλα πηρα και αλλο σταντ για να μπουνε οι κλουβες που ειναι τερμα κατω μιας και δεν ειναι ιδανικο το υψος της κλουβας τοσο χαμηλα και θα στρεσαρωνται τα πουλια

----------


## Gardelius

Μπραβο Πάνο.

Με το καλό να χαρείς και τα πουλάκια τώρα. 

περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτό με τους ενοίκους....

----------


## kouklakis

προχωραμε σιγα σιγα ηρθανε οι βεργες απο οξια που δεν στραβωνουν με τον καιρο και εχουν αντοχη στο πλυσιμο τωρα περιμενω να ερθουν τα παιχνιδια τους

----------


## mrsoulis

Άντε με το καλό να μας έρθουν και φωτογραφίες....

----------


## kouklakis

Περιμένουμε τώρα τα καλούδια από Δευτέρα να γεμίσουν τα κλουβάκια

----------


## kouklakis

Να μπούνε και τα άλλα μέλη μέσα στα κλουβιά και να μπούνε οι απαραίτητες φοτο

----------


## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Παρα πολυ ωραια η κλουβα και τα lovebird πανεμορφα.

----------


## kouklakis

αφου ηρθανε τα πρωτα δεματα σημερα τα βαλαμε στις κλουβες και περιμενουμε τα αυριανα!

----------


## blackmailer

υπέροχα!!! φοβερά!!!

----------


## kouklakis

θα ανεβασω και φοτος απο τα κοκατιλακια!

----------


## e2014

ολα ειναι πανεμορφα,μπραβο σου!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

> θα ανεβασω και φοτος απο τα κοκατιλακια!


όσο περισσότερες τόσο καλύτερα!!!

----------


## kouklakis

σημερα ειχαμε αλλαγη κλουβας για πλυσιμο μπανακι τα παιδια και πλυσιμο πατηθρων και παιχνιδιων!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Πάνο, πανέμορφα είναι και αυτά !!!!! Να σου ζήσουν !!!!!

Από τη φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται καλά, τι υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## kouklakis

Ειναι χαρτη αποροφητικο γιατι μου τελειωσε ο ζεολιθος και περιμενω να μου ερθει

----------


## e2014

ειναι ολα πανεμορφα,να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## kouklakis

Καινουργια παιχνιδακια απο τον κυριο Στρατή!

----------


## blackmailer

το νεράκι είναι κίτρινο απο ποιες βιταμίνες; και γιατί τις βάζεις τέτοια περίοδο;

----------


## amastro

Αυτά τα ξύλινα παιχνίδια είναι έργα τέχνης.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πανέμορφα τα μικρά σου,και πεντακάθαρα κλουβιά!!!
Τώρα για τα ζευγάρια σου στα λοβάκια το ζευγαράκι των Φισερ (αρχέγονου και μπλέ μετάλλαξης) όταν θα τα ζευγαρώσεις οι απόγονοι που θα σου δώσουν θα είναι γόνιμα πουλάκια!Το ζευγάρι όμως του μαύρου μασκοφόρου με το κίτρινο peachfaced θα σου δώσει στείρα υβρίδια!!!Το άλλο ζευγαράκι δεν έχω ιδέα τί μετάλλαξη και είδος είναι!!!
Γενικά τα αγαπορνιθάκια με το δακτυλίδι το άσπρο γύρω απο το μάτι  δηλαδή τα :

_Agapornis lilianae_ - _Αγαπόρνις της Λιλιάνας_Ο *μαυροκέφαλος* ή *μασκοφόρος* _Agapornis personata_Ο *σταχτοκέφαλος* _Agapornis nigrigeni_ - _Αγαπόρνις ο μελανομάγουλος__Agapornis fischeri_ - _Αγαπόρνις του Φίσερ_
αν τα ζευγαρώσεις αυτά τα είδη μεταξύ τους με όποιο συνδιασμό θέλεις θα σου βγάλουν γόνιμα υβρίδια ενώ όλα τα άλλα είδη πρέπει να ζευγαρώσει με το είδος τους αν θές γόνιμα!!!
Για οπιοδήποτε λάθος να με διορθώσετε οι πιο διαβασμένοι...

----------


## kouklakis

Καλησπερες!
Νεκταριε βιταμινες βαζω σε οσα πουλακια δεν τρωνε λαχανικα και στα πολυ μικρα αλλα εχθες αρχησαν και τρωνε τα κοκατιλ σιγα σιγα οποτε θα τις κοψω.
Αντρεα τα παιχνιδια ειναι κατασκευη απο τον μαεστρο Στρατη κουκελη τον ξερουν οι περισσοτεροι στο Fb.
Μαριε τα εχω μαζι γιατι ειναι μικρα σε ηλικια ειναι μωρα δεν ειναι ζευγαρια απλως περιμενω να βγουνε και τα καινουργια μωρα να κανω τεστ dna για να ολοκληρωσο τα ζευγαρια.
Επιβαλετε τα κλουβια και οτι ερχεται σε επαφη με τα πουλια να ειναι πεντακαθαρα γιαυτο και στο δωματιο υπαρχει και ιονιστης!

----------


## GiannisKon

Πανέμορφα και περιποιημένα!!!Μπράβο Πάνο!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα παιχνίδια είναι όντως φοβερά, βέβαια σε όποια φωτογραφία υπάρχει πουλάκι, εννοείται ότι αυτό θα κλέψει την παράσταση!!!

----------


## kouklakis

Ευχαριστω!
και μια φοτο μπονους! :Happy0159:

----------


## litsa kara

αχουυυυυυυυυυ μωρουλινια!!! να σου ζησουυυν

----------


## mrsoulis

Η παρέμβαση με το ματάκι στη φωτογραφία ειναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## kouklakis

Ευχαριστω!
για το κακο ματι που λενε!

----------


## blackmailer

δεν ματιάζουμε εμείς...αλλά για καλό και για κακό, βάζε ματάκια εσυ!! χαχα

----------


## kouklakis

Αυτη ειναι η μεγαλυτερη συμπαθεια μου!!!

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Να είσαι καλα να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Όλα καλά μπράβο σου κουκλάκια θα γίνουν!!!

----------

